# Katie Farmer Named President and CEO of BNSF



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

missed this one

*FORT WORTH, Texas, Sept. 14, 2020 –* BNSF today announced that Executive Vice President Operations, Kathryn M. Farmer, will become President and Chief Executive Officer on Jan. 1, 2021. She will continue her role on and assume leadership of BNSF’s Board of Directors. Carl R. Ice, current President and Chief Executive Officer, will retire at the end of 2020 and remain on BNSF’s Board of Directors as well. 



https://www.bnsf.com/news-media/news-releases/newsrelease.page?relId=katie-farmer-named-president-and-ceo-of-bnsf




good for her!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------

